# my piji pooping a lot ??????



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

*is my piji pregnant...can anyone tell me pls?*

dear friends...u all know about monto & molly...they made nest now...and i think they have finished making nest...but i see them pooping a lot for the past 2-3 days...why is it so...is it a sign of being pregnant... it's a normal poop only ...but it's more ...but she is not sitting in the nest continuously she use to sit for a while check the nest and arranges properly and comes out same thing is done by monto too... after how many days of nesting can i expect eggs...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It sounds like everything is OK and normal. When they are tending a nest, they do hold the poop for longer periods of time, and when it finally hits, it's a big one! Just wait until they actually have eggs or babies! How long have they been "nesting"?

Terry


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

they are nesting from last week....


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Not to worry it is normal


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

it's a sign of ????


----------

